# Serious Gyno & Back Acne Prob



## Bubba Gump (Jul 12, 2011)

I need HELP!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO KNOW WHAT I HAVE TO TAKE TO GET RID OF MY BACK ACNE AND GYNO AND I NEED IT FAST, THE ACNE IS STARTING TO SPREAD. IF SOME ONE CAN REPLY IT WOULD BE MOST APPRECIATED. THE CYCLE I RAN WAS "500 MG  DECA WK"   "1500 MG TEST C WK" AND 100 MG DBOL DAY.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 12, 2011)

Bubba Gump said:


> I need HELP!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO KNOW WHAT I HAVE TO TAKE TO GET RID OF MY BACK ACNE AND GYNO AND I NEED IT FAST, THE ACNE IS STARTING TO SPREAD. IF SOME ONE CAN REPLY IT WOULD BE MOST APPRECIATED. THE CYCLE I RAN WAS "500 MG  DECA WK"   *"1500 MG TEST C WK" AND 100 MG DBOL DAY*.



^^^ there is the problem


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2011)

You need some aromasin and letro.

www.researchstop.com

You'll also need some accutane unless you stop the cycle.  You can get it at the link as well.

When you get it post back up and I'll tell you how to use it.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> ^^^ there is the problem


 
Well, your post was very helpful.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 12, 2011)

For acne:

Run vitamin B5, also known as Pantothenic Acid at 2000mgs (2g) day to start. This should help. If you need to bump to 3g, do so. 5g is about the highest you would want to run. Start with 2 and work your way up if you need it.

Also get Benzoyl Peroxide cream or gel and apply it (or have your girl apply it) to your back lesions 3 or 4X/day.

What AI or SERM are you running with your cycle? Nolva is good for gyno. Do you have Nolva on hand?

Letro is very strong. I would only use it at last resort...


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2011)

Peyot said:


> For acne:
> 
> Run vitamin B5, also known as Pantothenic Acid at 2000mgs (2g) day to start. This should help. If you need to bump to 3g, do so. 5g is about the highest you would want to run. Start with 2 and work your way up if you need it.
> 
> ...


 
He already has gyno, you think letro is too strong for that?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Letro might shrink that big water head he has. At least I assume it's a water head from the dosages he was running. Problem is no telling if it's from the deca or the 8g of cyp he was running.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 12, 2011)

I think he should take you up on your offer to help him run Letro.

While I am not questioning him regarding his "gyno," if he says he has it, he probably does.

That being said, I have seen plenty of members state they have "gyno," when it is in fact something akin to sensitive nipples on cycle. Only upon discussing their symptomology with them can this be ascertained, so perhaps the OP will give us some more information.

I was writing as you were, so when I posted I saw your Post. I was going to post saying that he should take your advice.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

With the 1.5g of cyp per week and no mention of an AI. I'd be willing to bet it's legit gyno


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 12, 2011)

CT said:


> Well, your post was very helpful.



I know!!  But seriously CT, Its hard to take a post like that seriously, when he is Yelling at everyone, and his dosages were insane, 

We dont know the cycle length, and if he was taking that much Test, and Dbol, why wasn't their any mention of an AI, as well as caber to combat progesterone based sides?.

If he has gyno, He needs to start Nolva, and adex, and discontinue his ridiculous cycle. then his acne will subside naturally as his test levels and E2 levels decline.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 12, 2011)

Interesting to see members running strong compounds without running proper support/ancillaries on hand.


----------



## Bubba Gump (Jul 12, 2011)

What the hell is an ai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## james-27 (Jul 12, 2011)

> THE CYCLE I RAN WAS "500 MG  DECA WK"   "1500 MG TEST C WK" AND 100 MG DBOL DAY



Wow! them are some crazy high dosages. I bet you swelled up like a balloon. I didnt see anything abt his PCT either? How many cycles up have under your belt?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 12, 2011)

Bubba Gump said:


> What the hell is an ai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




See My point is made...


----------



## Peyot (Jul 12, 2011)

*A Little Research?*

Bubba Gump,

No disrespect intended - did you do _any_ research into what you would need to run a successful AAS cycle?

It certainly apprears that you did very little. Certainly not enough.

Again, in all due respect, it looks as if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bubba Gump said:


> What the hell is an ai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now we know why, next step is to get rid of it properly.  Read below (not my writing)....


_Default Gyno reduction protocol_
written by *C-bino and Nark*

I am posting this thread to help answer all of the questions regarding gyno prevention and reversal, the use of letrozole and other anti-e***8217;s. I will go over everything in very simple easy to understand language. Also we are talking about estrogen gyno here, not progesterone (but using letro will stop progesterone related problems as well since it inhibits all estrogen anyways). Progesterone gyno will be enlargement of your nipple area, the actual aereola, not a lump under it.

Let me make this first point very clear, as I state in my signature this is from my personal experience, so whether you agree with it or not is your own issue. I have helped many people with gyno and it has worked just fine for them as well.

To first understand why you are doing what you are doing I am going to go over a few things and a few definitions:

SERM ***8211; Selective estrogen receptor modulator. These drugs work by binding to the estrogen receptors and flooding them in a sense, making it difficult (but not impossible by any means) for estrogen to bind to the receptors and thus prevent the onset of estrogen related side effects.
Most common forms: Tamoxifen (Nolvadex), Clomiphene (Clomid)
AI ***8211; Aromatise Inhibitor. These drugs work by inhibiting the aromatization of estrogen. This means that in effect AI***8217;s prevent androgens from converting to estrogen, again, making it difficult (but not impossible) for estrogen to reach receptor sites.
Most common forms: Anastrozole (l-dex, a-dex), Exemestane (aromasin), Femera (letrozole). For our purpose of reversing gyno we are interested in Letro.

Letro and your sex drive:
Letrozole will suppress your sex drive. This is another reason why it is so important to act on preventing gyno as soon as possible. Since we all know that Test should be run in every cycle this will cancel out the effect of sex drive suppression.

Running letro to prevent gyno:
If you decide to run estrogen protection while on cycle (and I suggest you do unless you are aware that you do not require it), you can run either a SERM or an AI. Letro will be the most powerful AI you can use, it will inhibit 98+% of estrogen using a dose as low as .25mg and even lower. This is why I suggest you do not use a dose higher than .50mg while on cycle just trying to prevent estrogen related side effects.

You will want to start running the letro approximately 2 weeks before you begin your cycle to allow it to fully stabilize in your blood. I have often heard the argument that letro takes up to 60 days to stabilize, I don***8217;t know if I buy into this for the reason that I have reversed gyno after using letro for only 1 week. Still to be safe I recommend starting it before your cycle as stated above.

If you do decide to run letro there is absolutely no need to run another AI or SERM. Do not make the mistake of thinking more is better. Think of it this way; if letro is preventing the conversion of androgens to estrogen than there is no estrogen, what would the purpose of a SERM be when there is no estrogen to bind to the receptors? Nolva will only take away from the effectiveness of letro.

This brings me to my next point. Do not listen to anyone who tells you to bump up your nolvadex to 60+mg ED if you get gyno. I have no idea where this idea started but I have seen it suggest far too many times recently. Nolvadex will do nothing to reverse your gyno***8230;let me make that clear IT WILL DO NOTHING FOR GYNO. If you are running nolva as your anti-e and start to develop gyno than sure you can bump the dosage a small amount to try to prevent it from progressing further, but letrozole must begin ASAP.

It is very important that you begin taking letrozole immediately, the longer your wait the more risk you take in not being able to reverse it.

How do I know if I have gyno?
If you have developed gyno you will have a lump behind your nipple. It will be fairly hard, and it will be tender to touch.

Running letro to reverse gyno:
I am going to go over the three different scenarios which people could fit into. Remember regardless of what scenario you are in it is important that you begin taking the letro ASAP.

1. Already using an anti-e aside from letro.
2. Already using letro @ a dose of .25mg or .50mg ED.
3. Not running any estrogen protection.

1.
Day 1: .25mg Letro + anti-e*
Day 2: .50mg Letro
Day 3: 1.0mg Letro
Day 4: 1.5mg Letro
Day 5: 2.0mg Letro
Day 6: 2.5mg Letro **

2.
Day 1: .50mg Letro
Day 2: 1.0mg Letro
Day 3: 1.5mg Letro
Day 4: 2.0mg Letro
Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

3.
Day 1: .50mg Letro
Day 2: 1.0mg Letro
Day 3: 1.5mg Letro
Day 4: 2.0mg Letro
Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

*Regardless of the anti-e you are using it is important to still use it for the first day you begin letro as the letro will not have taken any effect and you by no means want your body to be without any protection when gyno is already prevalent.

** You will remain at this dose until gyno symptoms subside. Once you believe your gyno is gone it is important to stay at this dose for another 4-7 days to ensure all traces are gone. I recommend people with a bf% over 15 stay on for a week as it may be harder to judge completely whether the lump is completely gone. Once this period is over it will be important to taper letro down slowly rather than coming off it completely. Regardless of which manner you tapered up your dose you will all taper down in the same fashion.

Day 1: 2.0mg
Day 2: 1.5mg
Day 3: 1.0mg
Day 4: .50mg***
Day 5: .25mg
***You can remain at this dose or go down further to .25mg. It is really up to you at this point. They are both very common maintenance doses as an anti-e while on cycle. Personally I have stayed with .25mg and never had a problem.

Letro and the estrogen rebound:
With your estrogen being completely inhibited there is a definite estrogen rebound as your body tries to re-stabilize the testosterone:estrogen balance. We can prevent this rebound effect by supplementing further with another AI or SERM. So, I suggest that when you are coming to the end of your cycle you will more than likely be using Nolva in your PCT so just make sure that you begin taking nolva the last day you are going to take your letro and then continue on as you would with regular PCT.

This now leads us into the question of reversing gyno while not on cycle. There are a few things to remember here. You have already waited longer than you should have, and your sex drive will be shot. You can use tribulus or another natural test booster to help you in this scenario but I can***8217;t guarantee the effectiveness. Just follow gyno reversal protocols 2 or 3. When coming off again you must taper and begin using nolvadex to prevent any rebound effect that may occur.

How much nolvadex should you use if you are not going into PCT and running this off cycle? I suggest starting at 20mg ED for a week and then lowering it to 10mg for another week and then coming off completely.



/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Bubba Gump said:


> What the hell is an ai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 12, 2011)

LETRO 2.5MG A DAY WITH 25MG AROMASIN HURRY WTF@ thoes doses? what are your stats, are you semi pro or something?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> LETRO 2.5MG A DAY WITH 25MG AROMASIN HURRY WTF@ thoes doses? what are your stats, are you semi pro or something?


 

The answer to that question lies within post #15. 




Okay I'll stop now.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jul 12, 2011)

Id say tapper down your dosage Immediately to at least half of what your elephant dosage is now! Get an Aromasin ASAP, including Nolva and Letro for PCT... You obviously did little research before starting your little endeavor. I'd have lots of luck with Extreme Peptides.... Get on it!!!!!


----------



## Dannie (Jul 12, 2011)

Trol or what? 

Dutasteride for acne and Letrozole for gyno.


----------



## Bubba Gump (Jul 12, 2011)

What the hell is a pct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peyot (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking more and more like a trollz


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Troll. Probably gentleman.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 12, 2011)

Bubba Gump said:


> What the hell is a pct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Troll fo sho
lets have a neg-party


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I know!!  But seriously CT, Its hard to take a post like that seriously, when he is Yelling at everyone, and his dosages were insane,
> 
> We dont know the cycle length, and if he was taking that much Test, and Dbol, why wasn't their any mention of an AI, as well as caber to combat progesterone based sides?.
> 
> If he has gyno, He needs to start Nolva, and adex, and discontinue his ridiculous cycle. then his acne will subside naturally as his test levels and E2 levels decline.


 

LOL, I know Bro......no worries.


----------



## Bubba Gump (Jul 12, 2011)

What did I take too much of ?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2011)

He gone.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bubba Gump said:


> What did I take too much of ?



Everything! PCT is Post Cycle Therapy... Nolva and Letro for the Gyno and hope it goes away naturally. Accutane Is some nasty shit


----------



## GMO (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

GMO said:


>


----------



## sp1q (Jul 15, 2011)

Come-on guys this can't be real??  MOD !!  someone's pulling my leg..nobody 
would jump in that deep that fast??  right ?

sp1q


----------

